# What Do You Think Of These..



## rdm95

Heres what I know about them..
1. Wicked Cool Lookin
2. Slim-line Chassis
3. 1 Black, 1 Red
4. Repeat #1

Your turn..go!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool :thumbsup: & Love the detailed motors in them


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool looking pair!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95

Ever see anything like them before? The black one looks to be a resin body or something similar as the body panels are quite thick and it has a roughness to it on the inside. The red one however looks more like its a real toy car of somesort that was customized to the chassis..


----------



## tjd241

Looks like a couple of Big Roy's bodies. His work was really nice. If it's not it's darn similar. :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

They look great.


----------



## TheRockinator

I had that exact pair but I traded them for who knows what who knows when. I can't remember a thing about them except I bought them directly from a seller online. Cool to look at but I could never get the hang of the slim line chassis. They were shelf queens here and the little I remember about getting rid of them the person wanted to actually run them. Wouldn't it be strange if those were the same cars?

Later The I hope they find, found a good home where they will be cared for and played with Rockinator


----------



## alpink

slimline whisperer


----------



## rdm95

TheRockinator said:


> I had that exact pair but I traded them for who knows what who knows when. I can't remember a thing about them except I bought them directly from a seller online. Cool to look at but I could never get the hang of the slim line chassis. They were shelf queens here and the little I remember about getting rid of them the person wanted to actually run them. Wouldn't it be strange if those were the same cars?
> 
> Later The I hope they find, found a good home where they will be cared for and played with Rockinator


The seller I bought them from lives in Pennsylvania.. He said he bought them at an auction bcz he overheard 2 other guys talking about how great they were..lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-vintage-s...h7HRdI4zJU1eSadVZdNFU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tjetcar

Is there any letters/numbers under the bodies? Cast in ?


----------



## partspig

tjd241 said:


> Looks like a couple of Big Roy's bodies. His work was really nice. If it's not it's darn similar. :thumbsup:


Ya took the words right out of my mouth tj! I think yer right spot on! pig


----------



## rdm95

i think yr right..


----------



## rdm95

Hows about this Cabover semi.. I cant find that color combo on another one anywhere


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Hows about this Cabover semi.. I cant find that color combo on another one anywhere


I see that color scheme in the Bob Beers book on page 134. It has Shell stickers on the one pictured, and is on a Speed Steer chassis.


----------



## Gear Head

Badass pair. I really like the engine/header combos and would like to find them somewhere.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Those motors and pipes are from the Johnny Lightning accessory kit. I had one and find them anymore!!


----------



## Gear Head

Some caster has gotta get a hold of a pair of those and cast em' up!


----------



## 60chevyjim

they are resin copies of die cast cars .. I have them in die cast.. 
i bought the die cast ones like them just to rob the chrome engines from them.
the die cast ones are made by jonny lightning ..


----------



## rdm95

Gear Head said:


> Some caster has gotta get a hold of a pair of those and cast em' up!


What is all involved in making a cast of something? Does it hurt the body at all? Id be willing to loan them out if someone wants to do them.. As long as nothing happens to them and I get them back..


----------



## Gear Head

rdm95 said:


> What is all involved in making a cast of something? Does it hurt the body at all? Id be willing to loan them out if someone wants to do them.. As long as nothing happens to them and I get them back..


Fellas? Opportunity knocks! Will someone answer the door?


----------



## rdm95

I wonder though, is it legal for someone to do that? What I mean is, they look as if they might very well be Big Roy bodies, atleast to a few of us, and if so, wouldnt that be some sort of like copyright infringement or whatever, to reproduce & then sell them? I ask bcz I honestly dont know and would hate to see anyone get in trouble for it.. Also, the grilles on them are glued directly to the chassis so Im not sure how that would work getting a mold of them. Is it possible to make molds of the motor/exhaust piece too? Theyre what really make these cars what they are.. Just thinking outloud, so to speak..


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's a couple ways of looking at it. These cars are resin cast off of a die cast body. All he did was make copies of a JL die cast body. If Big Roy is still producing these bodies, it's kind of swiping his design and I wouldn't do it; but if he no longer makes them, I see no reason not to. As far as copyright legal stuff, If there was anyone who had anything to say, it would be the die cast manufacturer who had their design swiped. 

So the questions are... Is Big Roy still alive and kicking? Are his wares available to the general public? The re- casting issue revolves around those two things.


----------



## RiderZ

Sweet.The black car is just begging for some flames!!!


----------



## vansmack2

rdm95 said:


> Hows about this Cabover semi.. I cant find that color combo on another one anywhere


There is one of those on EBAY now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Cab-Ove...350867032824?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51b14e0af8


----------



## vickers83

That GMC is RDM`s


----------



## rdm95

vickers83 said:


> That GMC is RDM`s


Thats me.. I just threw a stoopid high price on it just bcz. Hope nobody bullys me bcz of it..lol Must be worth something cz I have an offer already, thats close to what I started it at.


----------



## vansmack2

So RDM is ho_addiction on EBAY. Cool, I wish I new the EBAY ID of more of the members here. If people are willing to pay high prices so be it. I have no problem with that. I just paid almost $42 for a Tomy truck. When I receive it I will post more info, and picks of it.


----------



## oddrods

slotcarman12078 said:


> There's a couple ways of looking at it. These cars are resin cast off of a die cast body. All he did was make copies of a JL die cast body. If Big Roy is still producing these bodies, it's kind of swiping his design and I wouldn't do it; but if he no longer makes them, I see no reason not to. As far as copyright legal stuff, If there was anyone who had anything to say, it would be the die cast manufacturer who had their design swiped.
> 
> So the questions are... Is Big Roy still alive and kicking? Are his wares available to the general public? The re- casting issue revolves around those two things.


The way I look at it, and I believe most of the casters as well, is that it is a definite no-no to copy someone else's casting. It's just bad ju-ju. Now if one was to get there own die cast and make there own mods to convert it for slot car use then that is cool. Very few of us have carved there own bodies. We almost all use a major manufacturer's die cast and mod it. A perfect example is the 65 mustang and the 55 Chevy pick up that a bunch of us cut our casting teeth on.
One time I had a bunch extra silicone mixed up that I didn't want to waste and the only body that was available was a 63 Dodge that Roger Corrie made so I used it. When I was done I emailed Roger and told him what I did and asked him if he was ok with it. He said that as long as I didn't sell them and only used them for myself and a couple of local friends he was ok with it. It's a small community we have and it's just not cool to be screwing each other over a toy.

Just my .02

Rob Rose
Mongrel Racing


----------



## alpink

*guilty*


guilty.
I have recast the H.O Detroit Willys pickup.
I squared off the back of the coupe type doors and opened the windows accordingly.
I smoothed the hood.
I changed the rear fenders to imitate what was used on the drag track.
I put a moon fuel tank in the grill.
so I tried to make it mine, but I did take advantage of a perfect resin to avoid all the hard work.
guilty.
and yes, I bought directly from Chris Mullis in order to get the pick up originally.
and, yes, I made an exact duplicate mold so that I wouldn't be butchering the original to add my tastes.
I have not provided anyone a direct, exact re-cast of THAT mold.
guilty
I asked permission of Randy to re-pop his swoopy aero 65/66 Nova drag body.
I will not sell them, rather I provide them as race prizes.
guilty
someone gave me a pretty neat 65/66 era Nova to replicate and it might have been one of the master casters who are no longer casting or have passed who originally created it.
all of those resin casts are going directly to the person who asked to use as he wishes.
guilty
yeah, I WILL take advantage of others who have done the really hard work and I don't hide that.
guilty
:thumbsup:


----------

